# I let HEB brine my turkey...



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

first came the deer sausage, now our Thanksgiving turkey...how's it lookin' so far????

That's right, let HEB do the hard part. Buy a so called smoked turkey from them, with all the nitrites, phosphates and erythorbates that have been pumped to a certain percentage, along with the salts and seasonings and then lay the gem in the smokehouse at about 180 and pour some real smoke to the bird. 

You want to cook it low and slow so it won't even drip. Let all those juices stay inside the bird. Anyway, I like to keep it simple when I can and this is the way I do my turkeys and smoked hams.

I let them do the brining and I do the real smoking.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Another couple of hours and this bird will be done. Gonna get that tan just a little bit darker.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

:cheers:

Looks great! Let us know about the final product.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

What HEB none around me will do it I am in Pearland?


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

FISH TAILS said:


> What HEB none around me will do it I am in Pearland?


 Move to civilization? :rotfl: lol


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Brined and smoked my first turkey for Thanksgiving....man was it good. 18 lb bird about 10 hours in the smoker.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Was this already smoked when you bought it.


----------

